# AnnaD's wannabe HOT-Summer Bod Journal



## AnnaDTX (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok, I realized that I need to actually start a journal of what I eat and my workouts, doing this has always helped me in the past.  I have kept a journal before but not on this site. Its time for me to get back in the gym, HARDCORE! I also joined a new gym, 24Hr Super Sport and its awesome.  I can actually get in a decent workout without waiting for a machine.  I am also trying new machines and even taking classes every week.  My gym even has an Ab room, so maybe I can get my stomach back???      Enough about that here are my stats:

5'1
126lbs (but not for long)  Actually, thats all my measurement I have for now.


----------



## SkinnyMinny (Aug 4, 2005)

What weight do you plan on getting down to?


----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 4, 2005)

110lbs


----------



## SkinnyMinny (Aug 4, 2005)

Well that shouldn't be too hard. Good Luck!!


----------



## Dante (Aug 4, 2005)

should be no prob.  good luck


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2005)

Don't be so obessed with weight it will play with your mind.

Especially that stupid thing called a scale.  What if you gain LBM, that will screw with that goal.

I would base it off off measurements, The Mirror and how clothes fit.  JMO

Good luck


----------



## Yanick (Aug 4, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Don't be so obessed with weight it will play with your mind.
> 
> Especially that stupid thing called a scale.  What if you gain LBM, that will screw with that goal.
> 
> ...



i second that!

good luck with your goals, a new gym with a good environment always pumps me up and motivates to hit the weights hard.

one last thing, don't get too carried away with using machines, 95% of your workout should be free weight/cable stuff anyway with machines just supplementing some stuff or using em if you need to work around an injury.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2005)

Wannabe Hot????? -


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Anna! Whats going on?

I agree that you shouldn't be so obsessed with the scale. I haven't weighed myself in over a month and I'm glad. I have taken progress pictures with my digital camera every single week though. This way I can see my abs and see if I feel like I'm gaining or losing fat. 

Good luck! You have to get some pictures up.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the advice IainDaniel,MonStar, and Yanick . . . I don't want to get too attached to the machines, because  I love being able to use free weights, forces me to use proper form.  Anyhow, I am off to the gym, I am PUMPED to start my workout tonight and I am even going to log it on a small notepad, something I have never done before . . . .


Lookout for pics in 2 weeks! I will be concentrating on arms and bum! YAY!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2005)

> Lookout for pics in 2 weeks! I will be concentrating on arms and bum! YAY!


 

I'll be looking out.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 5, 2005)

August 4, 2005 

ARM DAY

Warm-up:  10 min. jog on treadmill

5-10 light stretching

Seated bicep curl,  30lbs,  3x12
Seated tricep ext,  25lbs,  3x12

BB curls, 20lbs, 3x12
Cabel tricep pushdwn (v-bar), 25lbs, 3x12

Cable bicep curl, 30lbs, 3x12   *straight bar
Cable tricep pushdwn, 25lbs, 3x12  *straight bar

Alt. DB curls, 12lbs, 3x12
Tricep overhead ext, 20lbs, 3x12

Cardio: 23 min. HIIT on Stairmaster
___________________________________
This was the best arm workout I had in a long time.  I could have lifted heavier, but I am trying lighter weight/higher reps. I really liked it and I think I might try that for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Aug 5, 2005)

toss some glutamine in after your done lifting before your HIIT it will help a lot with 
muscle loss prevention. I would also up the weights a bit and aim for 8-10 rep range. 
you'll hit that goal no problem, just stay away from the booze that's what gets me 
everytime I try and set a goal. 

keep up the good work


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2005)

I dont know your weight in your pix, but that looks about perfect to me. Heck even more would be great, but I like curvy women.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 5, 2005)

I think she does look good in her pics, but IMO, more wouldn't be great, lol.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> August 4, 2005
> 
> ARM DAY
> 
> ...



nice workout, but don't stretch before your workout. do your warm ups then your lifting and stretching afterward.

also, i wouldn't want to be you on leg day if your doing 12 sets for bi's and 12 tri's   of course maybe thats just me.

oh yeah and i agree with mudge, didn't see the pictures before, you don't need to lose any weight your perfect the way you are.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 8, 2005)

Friday 5, 2005 

Cardio/Abs Only

Warm-up:  12 min jog

15 min. walk @ 15 incline

Various ab exercises on Swiss Ball and lower back ext.

Cardio: 23 min. Stairmaster.
__________________________
I am a little ashamed to post this workout but thats what I did. I worked my abs hard, I am still feeling it today. OUCH!  If anyone can answer this question, When I work my abs should I do sets or should I just do them to failure?


----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 8, 2005)

Satruday 6, 2005

OFF DAY!!!


----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 9, 2005)

Sunday 7, 2005

Cardio and Abs/Calves only.

12 min. walk on Treadmill
10 min. jog on Treadmill 

Various ab exercises
Various calves exercises.

15 min. on Stepmill
23 min. on Stairmaster
___________________
I am really into working my calves lately.  I havent been able to walk but its ok,I can see them growing!!


----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 9, 2005)

Monday 8, 2005

Chest/Back Day

Warm-up: 10 min walk

Chest Press, 45lbs, 3x10
Lat Pull dwn, 45lbs, 3x10

Pec Dec fly, 40lbs, 3x12
Seated cable row, 50lbs

Assited pull-ups, 3x10
Pec Dec Fly, 30lbs, 3x10** I love this exercise

Cardio: 25 min. on Stairmaster.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I think she does look good in her pics, but IMO, more wouldn't be great, lol.



Some like the latinas, some like the asians  I need a "my size" woman, with something to grab onto.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck with your Goals!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2005)

The ideal goal would be to turn everything she has into stone and steel -


----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 10, 2005)

Tuesday August 9, 2005 

LEG DAY

Warm-up: 10 min. on Stepmill

Seated leg press, 175lbs, 3x12
Inner/outer thigh machine, 60lbs, 3x15
Knee ext, 60lbs, 3x10
Hamstring curls, 40lbs, 3x15
Seated leg press . .  again 
Hamstring curls . .  again
Standing calf raises, 175lbs, 3x12

Cardio: 20 min Stairmaster
_______________________
I think I had a great workout . .  I could have lifted more weight but I think I should take it easy.  I am not doing squats anymore so I dont know what going to happen to my bum?


----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Wednesday August 10, 2004

Tri's/shoulders

Warm-up: 15 min. Stepmill

DB Shoulder press, 30lbs, 3x10
DB side  raise, 20lbs, 3x10
DB front raise, 20lbs, 3x10
Seated tricep ext, 30lbs, 3x12
Seated dip, 45lbs, 3x12
Seated lat raise, 30lbs, 3x10
Seated shoulder press, 30lbs, 3x10
Cable upright row, 45lbs, 3x15
Seated dips (again)30lbs, 3x12
Overhead tricep ext, 15lbs, 3x10

Cardio: 20 min. on stairmaster.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 12, 2005)

Thrusday 11, 2005

Biceps/Legs

Warm-up: 10 min. Stepmill

Seated arm curl, 25lbs, 3x10
Alt. DB curls, 15lbs, 3x12
Cable curl, 35lbs, 3x12
BB curl, 20lbs, 3x12

Leg press, 175lbs, 3x15
Knee ext, 70lbs, 3x12
Hamstring curl, 40lbs, 3x12
Inner/outer thigh machine, 50lbs, 3x15
Knee ext, 50lbs, 3x10
___________________________
I dont know if this is the smart thing to do, but I am going to work my legs 2x's a week and lift as much as I can.  I have been consistent with my workouts and  am happy. .  i feel great, but not good enough to take pics yet and post them.


----------

